

Jason Calacanis lets it all loose at FounderShowcase + Elon Musk - danielodio
http://go.danielodio.com/foundershowcase

======
ohashi
How to meet angels:

Email them what you've done, not what you will do

-Have Product Built

-Be Brief

-Send them a URL

If you still cannot contact them:

-Make yourself an expert in a niche

-Comment on other companies, some they have invested in

Becoming a friend of a friend

------
cliffchang
Can somebody summarize what he "lets it all loose" about? I am too lazy to
invest the time in watching a video unless I have a vague sketch that it will
actually be something I'm interested in.

~~~
c1sc0
Makes me wonder if a good video transcription / summarization service would be
something people like you'd pay for. Something like squeezedbooks for movies.

~~~
mahmud
Nothing motivates a "free clone of X" like paid service X.

------
alain94040
This was the best founder showcase that I have attended. Plus, the quality of
the companies pitching has gone up and up. Very, very strong.

[of course I'm biased but it's true anyway :-)]

